

You've convinced me boss, I'll work with Windev and PC Soft - geal
http://blog.clement.delafargue.name/posts/2014-05-01-youve-convinced-me-boss-ill-work-with-windev-and-pc-soft.html

======
ers35
Here is a photo from a WINDEV seminar:
[http://www.windev.com/img/windev/hd/windev.jpg](http://www.windev.com/img/windev/hd/windev.jpg)
(faces blurred to protect the innocent)

~~~
bitwize
Looks like a cult meeting.

------
protomyth
I pity the poor IT worker who receives that at work and has to explain to
management why he brought and adult magazine to work. It looks like a Dilbert
comic in the waiting.

~~~
geal
We don't really like that kind of advertisement in our workplace.

He brought it there just to share the WTF moments. PCSoft never ceases to
amaze us. A very bad language and an even worse marketing strategy, but the
company still works...

~~~
protomyth
I wasn't thinking this specific case, but just some person in some "big corp".

You sound reasonable, I've witnessed the unreasonable in management. I still
shiver at the thought of a manager who didn't understand why his worker who
performed emergency support after being woken at home and driving to work at
1AM was not wearing the required suit the next morning. I can only imagine his
reaction upon seeing this is some pour IT worker's mailbox.

~~~
clementd
It was sent to my personal address. Which I've never gave them.

~~~
protomyth
Wow, that's a bit of evil right there.

------
bitwize
Holy shit, I just had a flashback to _Incite_ magazine and _PCXL_.

------
fdb
Wait, what - this is not from the nineties?

~~~
jiggy2011
It looks like it's from france, they tend to do things a little _differently_.

~~~
clementd
To be fair, I've found France to be better than SV in this regard. Thankfully
windev is just one company stuck in the 90s.

